# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Θα βοηθησει η εφαρμογη του TMSA στον τομεα ασφαλειας και τη γραφειοκρατια?

## Petros

Βλεπω να γινονται λιγο καλυτερα τα πραγματα στον τομεα της ασφαλειας και λιγο χειροτερα στον τομεα της γραφειοκρατιας.

Αν και ειναι παρα πολυ νωρις ακομα οι πρωτες γνωμες εχουν καποια σημασια.

----------


## Michael

> Βλεπω να γινονται λιγο καλυτερα τα πραγματα στον τομεα της ασφαλειας και λιγο χειροτερα στον τομεα της γραφειοκρατιας.


Συνήθως όσο αυξάνεται η γραφειοκρατεία τόσο μειώνεται η ασφάλεια.
Όπως συχνά λέγεται στην πιάτσα "κάποτε τα κάναμε όλα και δεν γράφαμε τίποτα, τώρα τα γράφουμε όλα και δεν προλαβαίνουμε να κάνουμε τίποτα".
Πάντως είναι προς την σωστή κατευθυνση, αρκει να ιδωθεί πρωτίστως ως μια ευκαιρία για αλλαγη νοοτροπίας και να μην αρχίσουμε να έχουμε παράλογες απαιτήσεις από vetting etc. Να μην μέινουμε δηλαδή στον τύπο και χάσουμε την ουσία.

----------


## Petros

Αν δεν κανω λαθος σκοπος ειναι να μειωθουν τα vetting (tankers) καποια στιγμη, μεσω της αυτοαξιολογησης που 'επιβαλλει' το TMSA.

Το επιχειρημα του Νikola οτι θα αλλαξει χερια η γραφειοκρατια (απο πλοιο στο γραφειο) μου φαινεται να εχει καποια βαση, αλλα νωρις ακομα.

Φορτωνονται τα πλοια κ με παρα πολλα Risk Assessments για τα παντα σχεδον...Θα τα δουμε, μπροστα μας τα εχουμε.

Ψηφο δε δινουμε πουθενα? Σαλατα την εχω κανει τη δημοσκοπηση? (Self evaluation κανω κι εγω)

----------


## Nikola

Απο οτι λενε αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος του. Βεβαια, στην πραξη θα φανει. η αληθεια ειναι οτι εισαγει τοσο πολυ "management" που δεν ξερω αν μπορει να ενσωματωθει στον ναυτιλιακο χωρο χωρις "αποκλισεις" και εκπτωσεις". εγω παντως οπως εχετε ηδη καταλαβει, ψηφιζω ναι....

----------


## Petros

Οι αποκλισεις και οι εκπτωσεις απο την καθε εταιρεια εξαρτωνται.

Εξαρταται επισης και η ποιοτητα μιας εταιρειας με βαση το TMSA, απο τα levels που εχει διαλεξει να φτασει σε καθε τομεα και φυσικα τους τροπους που εφαρμοζει για να φτασει αυτα τα επιπεδα (πραγματικοι ή πλασματικοι μονο για να μπορεις να δειξεις κατι στις πετρελαικες?).

Σαν θεωρια, απο ό,τι εχω διαβασει φαινεται να υπαρχει καλη βαση. Αν ειχε ληφθει υπ'οψιν και η γνωμη των ναυτιλιακων και των πληρωματων λιγο περισσοτερο θα ηταν ακομα καλυτερα.

(Θυμιζω μηνυματα της INTERTANKO προς  OCIMF με συγκεκριμενες σχετικες προτασεις που δεν νομιζω να εχουν ληφθει τελικα υποψιν).

----------


## Spyros_T

Παιδια λογω πολυχρονης εμπειριας σε ναυτιλιακες εταιρειες σαν Marine και operation manager παντα σε chemical και oil tankers εχω αρκετες αμφιβολιες για το εαν βοηθηση η οχι. Επισης ενα επιτυχημενο vetting δεν σου εξασφαλιζει ναυλο. Χρειαζεται καλο commercial connection με τους major. Επισης η intertanko δεν θελει η δεν μπορει να περασει τις ιδεες της στις major companies, προσωπικα τοσα χρονια δεν με βοηθησε πουθενα. Επισης το TMSA πρακτικα ειναι μια επιπροσθετη γραφειοκρατικη δουλεια. Δεν ειμαι μηδενιστης, απλα ειμαι μεσα στα πραγματα και τα βλεπω καθε μερα.

----------


## Michael

> Παιδια λογω πολυχρονης εμπειριας σε ναυτιλιακες εταιρειες σαν Marine και operation manager παντα σε chemical και oil tankers εχω αρκετες αμφιβολιες για το εαν βοηθηση η οχι. Επισης ενα επιτυχημενο vetting δεν σου εξασφαλιζει ναυλο. Χρειαζεται καλο commercial connection με τους major. Επισης η intertanko δεν θελει η δεν μπορει να περασει τις ιδεες της στις major companies, προσωπικα τοσα χρονια δεν με βοηθησε πουθενα. Επισης το TMSA πρακτικα ειναι μια επιπροσθετη γραφειοκρατικη δουλεια. Δεν ειμαι μηδενιστης, απλα ειμαι μεσα στα πραγματα και τα βλεπω καθε μερα.


 
Nομίζω πως καλά τα βλέπεις τα πράγματα και πως δεν είσαι μηδενιστής απλά πραγματιστής. ¶λλωστε το ΤΜΣΑ ΄δεν βγήκε από την ιντερτανκό αλλά από τις ίδιες τις πετρελαικές. Και η αλήθεια είναι πως έχουμε λίγους και μεγάλους και ισχυρούς ναυλωτές έναντι πολλών και μικρών πλοιοκτητών. Και όπως έχουμε πει και άλλου σε αυτό τοφόρουμ πριν καιρό έχουμε στην ουσία ένα ολιγοψώνιο που φέρνει σε πλεονεκτικότερη διαπργματευτική θέση τους ναυλωτές. Με το τμσα στην ουσία προαπαθούν να βάλουν τους πλοιοκτητες να σε μια νοοτροπία έντονου ανταγωνισμού σε πλαίσια και με αντικέιμενα αξιολόγησης τα οποία αυτοί όρίζουν. Οι πλοιοκτήτες 'εχουν στην ουσία δυο επιλογές. Ή να συνασπισθούν σε ενιαίο μέτωπό και επιβάλλουν αυτοί τους όρους του, πράγμα που προσπαθέιται εν μέρει να  γίνει από την ιντερτανκο αλλά έ'ιναι δύσκολο διότι είναι πολλα τα μέρη που πρέπει να ενωθούν και να συμφωνήσουν ή να επιλέξουν να παίξουν το παιχνίδι με τους όρους που τίθενται όσο καλύτερα μπορούν.

----------


## Petros

Το δευτερο γινεται εδω και τοσα χρονια και αφου και τα καινουργια τα θετουμε σε εφαρμογη, θα γινεται πιθανοτατα το ιδιο για πολλα χρονια ακομα.

Υπαρχει πιθανοτητα απο ελλειψη πλοιων (λογω υποχρεωτικου διπλου τοιχωματος, ελλειψεις δυνατοτητων ναυπηγειων κτλ) να μετριαστει αυτο το ολιγοψωνιο λιγο τα επομενα χρονια? 

Αλλα παλι και εμεις θα προτιμησουμε να ανεβουν μονο οι ναυλοι...και ας ειμαστε υπο.

----------


## Michael

Κοίταξε, χωρίς να έχω μελετήσει στατιστικά στοιχεία, με μια πρώτη αυθαίρετη εκτίμηση νομίζω πως δεν θα υπάρξει και τόσο έλειψη για πλοία δπλού τοιχώματος κλπ. Και αυτό μπορέι να συναχθεί από το γεγονός ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια υπάρχει όργιο ναυπηγήσεων με πρώτους και καλύτερους του Έλληνες. ¶λλωστε η σταδιακή απομάκρυνση των μονοπύθμενων έχει ήδη αρχίσει από το ΟΡΑ. Εξάλλου η παραγωγή του πετρελαίου είναι πολύ πιθανόν να μειωθεί τα επόμενα χρόνια εξαιτίας της μείωσης των φυσικών αποθεμάτων και της συνακόλουθης στροφής σε άλλες πηγές ενέργειας όπως πχ το υγραέριο. Βέβαια ένας αντίθετος παράγοντας είναι η φαινόμενη βιαμηχανική ανάπτυξη της κίνας που θα καθίσταται ολοένα και πιο ενεργοβόρος σε απόλυτους αριθμούς.

----------


## nik

Αυτοί που προώθησαν τον TMSA (...) κατα κύριο και ουσιαστικό λόγο τους ενδιέφερε να μετατοπίσουν από πάνω τους το βάρος της ευθύνης παρά να βελτιώσουν ουσιαστικά τα επίπεδα ασφαλείας. Η ανάγκη αυτή εμφανίστηκε από τη στιγμή που στα ατυχήματα πέρα από τον πλοιοκτήτη οι αρχές στράφηκαν ευθέως και κατά των ναυλωτών.

Παρόλα αυτά δυσκολεύομαι να ρίξω την ψήφο μου σε κάποια από τις τρεις επιλογές. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε για να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα του τόσο στη λειτουργία των εταιρειών όσο και την επίπτωσή του στα ναυτιλιακά ατυχήματα σε ότι έχει να κάνει καταρχήν με την μείωσή τους και κατα δεύτερον με το πως θα διαμορφωθεί η ευθύνη σε περίπτωση που ένα τέτοιο ατύχημα συμβεί (γεγονός βέβαια που απευχόμαστε να επέλθει...).

Σε γενικότερα πλαίσια φαίνεται μια μετατόπιση του σκηνικού προς την πλευρά των ναυλωτών. Μετά την Αμερική που παραδοσιακά ευνοεί τα συμφέροντα τους φαίνεται πως και η Ε.Ε. πλέον κινείται προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση. Αυτό φαίνεται σε πολλά επίπεδα. Έχουν απομείνει λίγες χώρες και μερικοί οργανισμοί που μάχονται για τα ναυτιλιακά κεκτημένα. Θα καταφέρουμε να τα διατηρήσουμε?

----------


## Petros

> Αυτοί που προώθησαν τον TMSA (...) κατα κύριο και ουσιαστικό λόγο τους ενδιέφερε να μετατοπίσουν από πάνω τους το βάρος της ευθύνης παρά να βελτιώσουν ουσιαστικά τα επίπεδα ασφαλείας. Η ανάγκη αυτή εμφανίστηκε από τη στιγμή που στα ατυχήματα πέρα από τον πλοιοκτήτη οι αρχές στράφηκαν ευθέως και κατά των ναυλωτών.
> 
> Συμφωνω με αυτο το σκελος, φαινεται πως θελουν να αποφυγουν καθε ευθυνη σε περιπτωση ατυχηματος. Δεν μπορει να γινει στην πραξη και μαλιστα σωστα και με συνεπεια κατι οπως: Structured risk assessment for every dangerous activity onboard. Ειναι πολυ γενικο και υποκειμενικο. Για καποια εργασια που ειναι προφανως επικυνδυνη, ας υπαρχει η πιο αυστηρη απαιτηση αλλα το τι θεωρει ο καθενας επικυνδυνο (και το τι προκειται να απαιτηθει σε επιθεωρησεις κτλ) δεν μπορει να ελεγχθει με γενικοτητες. 
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά δυσκολεύομαι να ρίξω την ψήφο μου σε κάποια από τις τρεις επιλογές. 
> 
> Σε 3 χρονια περιμενω να ψηφισεις.
> 
> Μάλλον θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε για να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα του τόσο στη λειτουργία των εταιρειών όσο και την επίπτωσή του στα ναυτιλιακά ατυχήματα σε ότι έχει να κάνει καταρχήν με την μείωσή τους και κατα δεύτερον με το πως θα διαμορφωθεί η ευθύνη σε περίπτωση που ένα τέτοιο ατύχημα συμβεί (γεγονός βέβαια που απευχόμαστε να επέλθει...).
> ...


Πιστευω οτι εχει να κανει πιο πολυ με τον ανταγωνισμο και με το ποσο μεγαλη δυναμη εχει η καθε εταιρεια (ή συνασπισμος οπως ο ocimf) και οχι με τα κρατη καi τι κανονισμους επιβαλλουν.

Χαλια το εκανα το ποστ...

----------

